# Pelvicachromis pulcher spawned already



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

:lol: So I've had them exactly 1 week. They have been in their own tank for 3 days. They started digging in the sand, and today I noticed them swimming upside down under this piece of driftwood. Then I see the dozens of eggs. :roll: 
















Here's dad getting inverted.....


----------



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm jealous! It's been a long time since I got 'inverted'! :lol:


----------

